

Show HN: My HTML5 MMORPG - marxdeveloper
http://rpg.mo.ee

======
arxanas
My impressions:

1\. Canvas isn't centered, loading font is boring.

2\. Traditional sign-up? Meh. It also seems it makes you a new account if you
misspell your old username. At least ask for confirmation first.

3\. Badly-aligned Times New Roman? Really?

4\. Graphics look decent.

5\. I didn't identify with the bag of gold as inventory. Maybe that's just me.

6\. Drop-down is sort of annoying. Take a look at Amazon's magic drop-down
[1].

7\. Tutorials that actually let you do things are good. Especially the fact
that you can talk to the tutorial guys as many times as you need. Reminds me a
bit of Runescape's tutorial... but then I never got through that.

8\. No walking animation? Hum.

9\. Clicking on the Makeover Guy caused me to click on the square behind him.
I had to click his square to talk to him. I don't think there's really a
completely unambiguous way to do it, though; good that it's settled here
instead of later.

10\. Makeover should be left/right arrows around a characteristic.

11\. Pixel-art does not work when I can't see the pixels. I can't make out my
guy's face.

12\. Cool map so far — pretty cohesive, in fact — but the tile-disappearing
and reappearing is somewhat jolting.

13\. How are all these people standing on water? Why can't I do that?

14\. I can't read the numbers on the fish merchant's tiles. Use white-on-black
text, and make it a tad larger.

15\. How do I _attempt_ to cook? What exactly happened in the event of
failure? I dropped my frying pan into the fire or something?

16\. Level up in cooking, woo! Make this feel like more of an achievement,
with animation and a flashing up arrow and whatnot, and it should help to hook
players.

17\. Don't these rats have any sort of movement AI? Rats don't just sit there.
Hitting rats might as well be hitting statues.

18\. Why can't I hit this other guy? I want to hit him.

19\. “Entire mining guide can be found on forums?” NO! ABSOLUTELY NOT! This
breaks you out of the immersive experience. Provide it if you must, but not in
the tutorial message box.

20\. Random CAPTCHA? Oh lawd what is this I don't have all day to spend
staring at my guy hitting a rock. Especially if I don't hear a notification
sound.

21\. I currently have -1 penalty points... what? What does this even mean? Is
this XP? Should I be thankful that I'm not being penalized? I can't imagine a
player being thankful for that.

22\. What's a mould?

23\. Why is this furnace using _all_ of my clay? I only ever selected one!
Cooking did this too — I looked away for a moment and all my fish were cooked.
That must be the most dangerous way to cook.

At this point I'm kinda bored. What am I supposed to be doing in the game? If
there's a goal — killing the lich lord, saving the princess, it doesn't really
matter — I can see all my tutorialing as a ramp up to that. I'll actually be
excited that I'm leveling up because then I can do something with those
levels. Without it I don't actually know that I'll get to do anything. Perhaps
that's just me being impatient; there are, after all, plenty of other players.

Overall though it looks like you have a fairly engaging and functional game.
The amount of effort that went into making this must have been unreasonably
large. I think that with polish and a bit more engagement you could have a
game that people actually play regularly. But if you do: what makes your game
better than any other game? Are there cooler battle systems? In-depth alchemy?
An artificially-simulated NPC economy? Government? There has to be at least
one major thing that no one else has.

[1]: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown)

~~~
marxdeveloper
Sorry for the late response, I thought my topic had died and nobody
clicked/replied like it has happened so far. Thanks for so thorough review. I
surely got some inspiration from it and will do fixes where possible or try to
explain things more to players. The game is still in beta so things do change
often.

